# E2 visa



## si&ang (Jul 16, 2010)

My kids will be sent home when they are 21 years old, how can we keep them in on what grounds or visa


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

si&#8736 said:


> My kids will be sent home when they are 21 years old, how can we keep them in on what grounds or visa


Are you talking E2?


----------



## si&ang (Jul 16, 2010)

YES on E2


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

si&#8736 said:


> YES on E2


They will be on their own. A student visa can stretch their stay. I cannot tell you if international tuition will be charged because of the legal status. Depending on their studies they can add an intern year and hope to find a sponsor, get married to a US citizen, invest, depending on their country of birth play diversity lotterie or prepare to go home.

Your own stay depends on the regular renewal of your EB2 and does not lead to GC/citizenship.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

twostep said:


> They will be on their own. A student visa can stretch their stay. I cannot tell you if international tuition will be charged because of the legal status. Depending on their studies they can add an intern year and hope to find a sponsor, get married to a US citizen, invest, depending on their country of birth play diversity lotterie or prepare to go home.
> 
> Your own stay depends on the regular renewal of your EB2 and does not lead to GC/citizenship.


Student Visas


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> Student Visas


And then? Who knows where the parents will be.


----------

